# Inbreeding



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

I think this is a pertinent question and I have never found a text about that .

I would like to know what are the major problems that inbreeding brings , I know it can be used to expore some desirable caracteristics as is done with guppies , but in ciclids and other fishes it is said to brig deformities to the offspring , infertility ,and loss of general quality!!

But what are the consequencies of inbreeding piranhas???


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

|Lurker| said:


> I think this is a pertinent question and I have never found a text about that .
> 
> I would like to know what are the major problems that inbreeding brings , I know it can be used to expore some desirable caracteristics as is done with guppies , but in ciclids and other fishes it is said to brig deformities to the offspring , infertility ,and loss of general quality!!
> 
> But what are the consequencies of inbreeding piranhas???


 by inbreeding do u mean like a cross breed? or breeding them manualy?


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

No!!!
Mate very related specimens like brothers or so!!!
When you buy a group of small p´s it is most likely that they are all brothers!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

|Lurker| said:


> No!!!
> Mate very related specimens like brothers or so!!!
> When you buy a group of small p´s it is most likely that they are all brothers!!


 THERE IS NO CONSEQUENCES OF INBREEDING PIRANHAS!!!!

ITS ABSOLUTY NORMAL!!!!!!!!!

LOTS OF PEOPLE DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Are you sure??????????

It´s strange!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

|Lurker| said:


> Are you sure??????????
> 
> It´s strange!!!


 its fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

In breeding of piranas does cause problems over time. Internal differences (skeletal) abnormal body shape (see Piranha Science for one such example) just to name a few, and possibly infertility. Its better overall to replace the gene pool.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hastatus said:


> In breeding of piranas does cause problems over time. Internal differences (skeletal) abnormal body shape (see Piranha Science for one such example) just to name a few, and possibly infertility. Its better overall to replace the gene pool.


damn frank you so good







.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I think what Frank said would apply to almost everything that reproduces. inbreeding just doesn't work for very long.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

look at all the ******** down south hello inbreeding









jk all u mullet wearing ********


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on Jul 11 2003, 02:20 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> look at all the ******** down south hello inbreeding
> 
> jk all u mullet wearing ********


 Try not to push the envelope on remarks like that. I think ******** are ok as long as they stay in their place.....and keep buying me a drink at the local bar. They think they are buying it for Jerry.


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Thank you hastatus , Judazzz told you were the one that could answer this doubt!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thomisdead Posted on Jul 10 2003, 11:15 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I think what Frank said would apply to almost everything that reproduces. inbreeding just doesn't work for very long.


Not quite, since some species are Asexual. Certain inherited traits (for example salmon) are washed out in the gene pool when it comes to their returning to spawning sites.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Death in #'s Posted on Jul 11 2003, 02:20 AM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > look at all the ******** down south hello inbreeding
> >
> ...


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The issue of mating related animals is that there is a much higher likelihood of expressing deleterious recessive genes. There are plenty of really bad genes in the general population that are supressed because they are rare and are recessive. The likelihood of having both the mother and father pass the same bad recessive gene to their offspring is much higher in the case of in breeding. Now, in humans there are some really messed up genes, but I don't know much about the piranha genome to speculate on the effects, but most likely it isn't healthy for them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cfr3 Posted on Jul 11 2003, 10:26 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The issue of mating related animals is that there is a much higher likelihood of expressing deleterious recessive genes. There are plenty of really bad genes in the general population that are supressed because they are rare and are recessive. The likelihood of having both the mother and father pass the same bad recessive gene to their offspring is much higher in the case of in breeding. Now, in humans there are some really messed up genes, but I don't know much about the piranha genome to speculate on the effects, but most likely it isn't healthy for them










And since you mention it, I was reading some information regarding Salmon and how biologists do not want farm raised from wild fishes intermixed. Here in Oregon its a huge issue with people on both sides of the fence on how much damage in breeding has....I believe 50% mix is what is reported by human intervention. What I didn't know is now in one locality, they are releasing human induced fertilized eggs from farm hatcheries into an area where the previous years (during the course of the experiment), these fish are returning back. Biologists held that since farm raised fish did not imprint they would not have any place to go back to and their intermixing would ruin wild fish populations. The opposite occured. If this program is successful in other areas, the idea of salmon being endangered is on the way out, which of course will hit lobbyists hardest in the pocket books.

Concerning piranas, I know of only one instance where a fish was captured in Canada and it was uncertain if the fish was Pygocentrus nattereri or some other species. The reason why the fish was difficult to identify is because the number on serrae and other internal skeletal structure did not match up to wild populations. So the conclusion was the fish was likely an aquarium bred fish from in breeding. No other physical problems were noted.


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Yes , frank I have already read this article!!

So if we want to get a group with the intention to breed them , should we buy the groups in 2 parts , half of the individuals at one time, and try to get the other half non related specimens , considering they should all be the same size!!

Is this a good choice????


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

....................


----------

